# October 2019



## Fisherman504

October 2019


----------



## matt267 PE

Too early for the spam thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

I heard spam?  For an exam that I passed?


----------



## Fisherman504

Am I about to get banned?


----------



## matt267 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Am I about to get banned?


Yes.


----------

